# Added a shelf



## BROCKWOOD (Nov 3, 2020)

Today, I added a shelf to my recently finished QCTP tool organizer. Time to come up with another space saving idea.


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey!  That's pretty neat.


----------



## westerner (Nov 3, 2020)

I like the oil cup and the wastebasket


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Nov 4, 2020)

Good eye westerner. The oil cup was a fun build. Most just use 1 can: but, I found a way to use 2. Wouldn't you believe it; the 1st step is to empty the cans LOL


----------

